# Excel: Tage360 rechnet nicht richtig



## Nusspli (18. März 2014)

Moin moin zusammen...

Ich brauche bitte kurz Hilfe bzw. Excel macht mich grad etwas wahnsinnig.

Grundproblem: Ich möchte zwischen verschiedenen Datumsangaben die Tage errechnen und zwar nach der deutschen Zinsmethode 360 Tage/Jahr.

Dazu verwende ich die tage360 Formel. Die rechnet soweit richtig, aber auch nur, solange ich einen zusammen hängenden Verlauf nicht trenne.

Als Beispiel habe ich gerechnet:
01.01.2014 - 31.03.2014   = 90 Tage (i.O.)

01.01.2014 - 14.02.2014   = 43 Tage  (rein rechnerisch sind es hier 30 Tage für den Januar + 14 Tage im Februar = 44 Tage)
15.02.2014 - 31.03.2014   = 46 Tage  (rein rechnerisch sind es doch sogar nur 15 Tage im Februar + 30 Tage im März = 45 Tage)
Insgesamt also gleiche Zeitspanne, aber jetzt fehlt ein Tag insgesamt und auch die Einzelergebnisse erscheinen mir nicht logisch.
Jeweils ergibt sich eine Summe von 89 Tagen.

Dabei habe ich noch nicht mal berücksichtigt, dass ggf. der Februar zum Problem werden könnte wegen 28./29. Beginn/Ende.

Wo liegt hier der Fehler? Auch die Methode wahr oder falsch helfen nicht weiter.


Und kennt jemand eine gute Online-Sammlung an Excel-Themen? Basics wie Fortgeschrittenes zum online nachstöbern?

Danke und viele Grüße

Nuss


----------



## vfl_freak (19. März 2014)

Moin,

habe bei kurzem Googlen diese Links gefunden:
http://www.excelformeln.de/formeln.html?welcher=341
http://www.herber.de/forum/archiv/592to596/593831_Frage_zur_Formel_Tage360.html
http://ms-excel.eu/faqs/excel-datum-formeln/formel-tage360.html
http://edvtraining.wordpress.com/2012/10/04/falsche-ergebnisse-mit-der-funktion-tage360/

Vielleicht hilft es ja!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zvoni (19. März 2014)

Hast du daran gedacht, dass wenn das 3. Argument "Methode" weggelassen wird, die amerikanische Methode zum Zuge kommt?



> Die Syntax der Funktion TAGE360 weist die folgenden Argumente auf:
> 
> ## Ausgangsdatum und Enddatum     Erforderlich. Die beiden Datumsangaben, für die Sie die dazwischenliegenden Tage berechnen möchten. Wenn das Ausgangsdatum nach dem Enddatum liegt, gibt die Funktion TAGE360 eine negative Zahl zurück. Datumsangaben sollten mithilfe der Funktion DATUM eingegeben oder aus den Ergebnissen anderer Formeln oder Funktionen abgeleitet werden. Verwenden Sie beispielsweise DATUM(2008;5;23), um den 23. Mai 2008 zurückzugeben. Probleme können auftreten, wenn Sie Datumsangaben als Text eingeben.
> 
> ...


----------



## HonniCilest (19. März 2014)

Das Problem ist hier nicht die Wahl der amerikanischen und der europäischen Methode. TAGE360 berechnet nicht die *Anzahl* der Tage von einem zum anderen Tag, sondern die *Differenz* der Tage. Man könnte es sich also Verständnis halber vorstellen, dass man immer Anfang-Anfang (d.h. Eklusive des letzten Tages), Mitte-Mitte oder Ende-Ende (d.h. Eklusive Anfang) rechnet.

Beispiel:
12:00 01.01.2014 bis 12:00 02.01.2014 sind auch nur 24h, d.h. ein Tag und nicht 2 Tage. Und genau hier tritt das Problem beim Splitten der Phase in 2 Phasen auf. 12:00 14.02.2014 bis 12:00 15.02.2014 wird im oben genannten Beispiel vernachlässigt, dadurch geht der eine Tag verloren. Beide Phasen müssten also ein gemeinsames Datum als Start- bzw. Enddatum haben, z.B. den 15.02.2014 damit dieser Tage nicht vernachlässigt wird. 90 Tage in der vollständigen Phase werden nur dargestellt, weil hier die Europäische Methode gewählt wurde und somit intern mit dem 01.04.2014 gerechnet wird, die Differenz sind von 01.01.2014-01.04.2014 sind  90 Tage.

Wenn du stattdessen aber die Anzahl der Tage haben möchtest, dann musst du jeweils +1 rechnen, dann solltest du aber die Europäische Methode vermeiden und dann kannst du natürlich auch bei dem 14. und dem 15. als Start- bzw. Enddatum bleiben.


----------



## Nusspli (19. März 2014)

Klasse...danke an alle.
Ich hab alles beschriebene getestet und bin erst mit der Antwort von HonniCilest auf die richtige Lösung gekommen. 

Vielen Dank an alle...jetzt funktionierts erstmal....


----------

